# Jebao vs Koralia



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Yes I agree, I don't know how these are rated, but I have two of the RW-4 (next size down from yours), and at the lowest setting they are almost too much for my 120G. 

The Koralia's produce a wide gentle flow, while these little guys just kick it out strong. At anything other than the lowest setting, the plants couldn't stay rooted. I assume that is what the reef guys are looking for, and why they are popular with them.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

That's what I'm getting at, don't get how you are supposed to get 180gph out of them. I was really hoping the dial let you adjust the speeds further, but seems to only adjust the wave interval function. The difference in price from the PP4 to the PP8 was 4$ So I bought the PP8 figuring I could dial them down low if needed. I wish I bought the PP4's.
I bought a pair of them too lol. Pretty sure the other will be way too much for my 65g, even on lowest setting.

.


----------

